# Sid is doing well



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

We are very happy bunnies, Sid is recovering very well. :twothumbs:

We have since been back to our original vet for a check-up and are going again next week, so far they are delighted with his progress. His steroid medication has started to reduced which feels like a huge, scary step. It’s interesting seeing the side effects of medication in how much more he is drinking, how much more lethargic he is (which is also understanding considering he is still recovering) but also how much he is always hungry, Oh boy he’s almost starving…..not! He didn’t used to bother much with food, he liked his own OK and didn’t take much notice of ours but now he is there instantly, whenever there is food around. :whatever:

He is moving about very well and we bought the PAWZ boots that were recommended to us (thank you) to help Sid walking on our slippery floors which are working very well and stay on amazingly. There is still a lot of muscle wastage along his back and on his right side legs, but he is doing really well. He is going out and about for walks daily again and at the weekend we took him over to the recreation ground for a time off the lead. He is going out about 4 times a day for short walks around the block which to be honest take no longer than 5 minutes, but he is panting by the time we get back. It takes longer to get the kids ready to go out than it does while we are out although today I did take him a little bit further, which he managed well.

Sid has had 3 sessions of physio with light therapy and daily exercises for us to do in between including an interesting ‘dog’ exercise ball and time on the trampoline (with surround, treats and child assistance) to help teach him his balance again and to get his core muscles working. Massage to encourage muscle regeneration and movement practices. Our next formal session will be in a couple of weeks.

Our last bit of excitement for this week is that we received the payment from the insurance company this morning, yey! :whoo: We had no hesitation in getting insurance for Sid and looked around for what we thought was a good mid-priced insurance company and how pleased are we that we did. For everyone, please make sure you check your insurances and that they are the best for your budget. These cases just go to show you really never know what is going to happen. Our bill for the specialist in Solihull for the 9 days Sid was there and the all the tests and MRI’s etc, Physio and our current vets is currently nearing £5000 and this is ongoing with more trips to Solihull, our own vets, more physio and probably hydro therapy also. I dread to think what our renewal will be but we did choose a life policy, phew.

My next questions are that Sid has/is developing and habit of barking at my husband and he has become more jumpy when people come to the door and doesn’t really like to go in the garden without someone there with him. What should we be doing to stop this developing into potential anxiety issues?

My next question is before Sid became ill we (well, I ) had been considering getting another Poo (sometime in the future, possibly, maybe) and now were wondering if that would be a good thing or not? On the one hand it may give him a bit of a boost, but on the other (thinking as a human) would he feel a bit put out? All the professionals suspect that his back leg should get most of its strength and mobility back but this probably wouldn’t happen to the front one. Does anyone have any ideas on this


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Nic - I am so pleased to hear that Sid is doing so well. Beau is still on steroids and is much more thirsty and has definitely put on weight as she too is constantly starving but Clare (who has Obi) warned me about this so although we didn't mind Beau putting on some weight as she too was very fussy and would only snack she is now at the weight she should be so we feed her the proper amount of Barking Heads for her age/size etc and then she gets a couple of treats during the day. We thinned out her coat a lot which stopped a lot of the panting but she does pant more than usual though our vet said this is part of the steroids. Beau has definitely been more anxious since being ill and whilst out walking she seems to just want to get back home and seems a bit stressed by it all. She has also snapped a couple of times at bigger dogs/puppies which is very out of character for her but she is still ok with smaller dogs so we are hoping it is because she is worried about the bigger dogs hurting her. I am sure Clare will see this and give you better advice than I can but if there is anything I can help with let me know. So pleased also that the insurance has paid out as ours did too which is a relief  Big hugs to you and all your family and most importantly Sid  xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So glad to hear that Sid is recovering well. It must be such a relief for you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nic .. thank you for the update on Sid and it is lovely to read such a positive post from you, after all you have been through with your lovely cockapoo.. I know Ali and Clare will be able to help and support you as they have experienced this, but my hugs are coming your way .. and Sid's way of course. xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear Sid is getting better
Wouldnt worry about the jumping up (Buddy still does it) think its when they're really excited.I keep thinking about another one and have decided to wait till Buddy is at least 2 years old .Hpe that helps dx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So glad to hear Sid is doing so well!! X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the update. I've been thinking for a while now that I han't seen any updates and wasn't sure if I'd just missed them.

So glad Sid is on the road to recovery and getting strength back in his legs.

I guess recovery is bit like human recovery. Just listen to the body and do what you can. You will have to listen to Sid's body for him and I'm sure you will know when he's had enough or needs quiet time. 

Maybe your husband can have some one on one time with Sid, doing very simple things and reward with high value treats. That way they should form a good bond again. If Millie is ever out of sorts with any members of my family I get them to feed her for a few days, it does the trick.

You'll know when the time is right to consider getting another dog or not. Let Sid fully recover fully before seriously thinking about introducing another dog. I'm sure for now in his own doggie way he fully appreciates the 110% support you have given to getting him mended.

:hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Nic, excellent update on Sid, so very, very pleased for you all 

I think the nervous behaviour is a side affect of the steroids as I noticed a change in Obi too. I think a lot of patience and reassurance will help and I'm thinking possibly of some one on one training as I think the behaviour becomes a learnt response. These steroids save their lives but do make them depressed/anxious to varying degrees. 

The hunger is a problem but will ease off as you reduce the steroids. Obi has now been on them for seven months but we finish them next week. I personally can't wait! As for getting another dog, I can understand your dilemma as I just went through it. I chose to not go ahead with a new puppy just yet as Obi is changing every day as he comes off the medication and I feel like I need to give him 100% of my attention at the moment. It is of course your choice but be cautious as there is a possibility of a relapse or at least that's what the RVCH advised me for Obi (30% risk as steroids withdrawn....hence why it's taken so long for him to come off them).


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Really pleased he is doing so well. 

As for another dog I would say see how he recovers and then see how he relates to other dogs and whether he enjoys their company or finds it a bit too much.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Nic, really pleased to hear that Sid is responding so well to treatment


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

great news to hear your good news he has been in my thoughts


----------

